# Western Landscapes



## DonH

This blog is where I will post landscapes of Western scenes. This one took 11 hrs, which beats my previous longest, the saddle, 5 hrs. I tried to work on light emphasis as well as style consistency. On 14 x 17. 60 lb sketch paper, this is "Valley Falls".


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wow, Don, that's beautiful! Love the purple and green together.


----------



## chanda95

Don - I absolutely positively LOVE this landscape. The colors are perfect and the extra time you took really shows through.


----------



## DonH

Thank you PencilMeIn and Chanda! I had to keep telling myself I wasn't finished to get the added detail work. I had to think about putting that kind of green with purple, but in the end just went with it.


----------



## DonH

I had to do a bit of research to see if this is a landscape, supposably it is. Another study in subtle lighting, this is "Taos courtyard, Late Afternoon". 8 hrs. (I'm trying)


----------



## DonH

*The Cove*

Here, is a scene out of my wild imagination, with a classical touch. "The Cove" 9 x 12.


----------



## chanda95

Wow! Another great piece. I think you have found your niche. I really like this style. Nicely done!


----------



## DonH

*A Break in the Stillness.*

 thanks! This one is a custom painting for my son, a memory from an Alaskan fishing trip we took together.


----------



## DonH

I picked up a new technique today that makes for more realistic clouds and snow, so this scene was created to test it out. "After a Heavy Snow".


----------



## chanda95

I am very impressed with your landscapes Don. The colors you use and your choice of subject matter are very very appealing.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda! I feel at home doing landscapes. So much to learn yet. As to the colors I use, I really don't have a clue as to what is correct, it just use what seems right for each painting.


----------



## DonH

*New Mexico*

Having been raised in New Mexico, I'm finding inspiration and influence from the architechture, landscape, people, artistic traditions. These two paintings reflect that.


----------



## DonH

Local scenes, here is "Moving the Herd" 4 x 12.







and "Moving the Herd II" 14 x 17.


----------



## chanda95

These last two really click with me...I like them. You have gotten really, really good with the clouds too. 

I was wanting to draw some pictures of some of our brandings - just havent got there yet. Western pictures are always big sellers here.


----------



## DonH

Thank you Chanda for noticing the clouds! A lot of time and effort has gone into learning clouds. You should do ranch scenes. The best subject is the one you see. 
I took a bold step. I loaded up my best work and heased on a trip to a neighboring city, visiting gift shops, antique malls, art galleries, museums, and any other place that looks promising. I have met some amazing artists, made many friends, learned more than my mind can comprehend in one day and have had all kinds of results. Some of my work is now hanging in all of the aformentioned venue types. While I'm obiously not ready to show in a major gallery, the owner of the best gallery here has given me priceless advice, put many of my works in her cooperative gallery, and wants to keep a close watch on my progress. Also a fantastic artist, she gave me an impromptu. coaching on the relative natural spacial relationships of the horse and of the human face. Also on many pastel techniques I didn't know. Its all up to me now. I saw works that blew my mind. She pointed out that I could get there if I put the work in, have the vision for innovation, and don't accept a level less than where I believe I can go. So, the only factor in question is me. I'm rather confident in that one.


----------



## DonH

Incorporating some of what I've learned, here is. "Tree Light".







and "Tree Light II".


----------



## chanda95

Wow Don. Did you have a productive day or what??? AWESOME! Neat that you met so many helpful and friendly people. There is only one gallery in town and they charge a 25% commission for every piece you sell. It's good to get your name out there but that's a huge chunk of change when you think about it. I am hoping to maybe (someday) market at some of the local arts and crafts fairs and to create a web-page. I have to get more pieces created before I can do that though. I am such a cheapskate. It's hard for me to give somebody else that much of a commission...I know it's standard practice but still. 

VERY neat that you were able to get some of your artwork put up in a gallery. I do hope they sell quickly! 

Your latest pieces are very nice, particularly the last one. One of my favorite sights is to see light streaming through the trees - it's very, very peaceful. I am anxious to see what you create now that you have gotten a few additional pointers.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda! Well, here goes, hopefully the added work shows. In honor of the state in which I've lived the longest, this is "Reflections of the Alamo" 8 x 10 on 140 lb Bristol mounted on foamboard, 17 layers Pastel.


----------



## chanda95

I like it a lot Don. I notice with this one that the paper doesn't show through the piece like some of your others. The added work DOES show!! NICE!


----------



## PencilMeIn

I'm in love with your pastel work! Congrats on the gallery, too, how exciting!


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda an PencilmeIn! Your support is very kind. Here is my first display in Amarillo Tx.


----------



## chanda95

CONGRATULATIONS! My bet is that the Alamo picture will be one of the first ones to sell based upon where you have them hanging. Texans love anything Texan! ;-) Been a long time since I have been to Amarillo. I think if somebody was smart they would buy your women as a set. They look great together, particularly the top two. 

I bet you are so proud and you should be!


----------



## chanda95

You know I got to thinking that your style is very southwestern. It might not hurt you to - one of these days - take a trip to Santa Fe and Taos. I bet you would find a good market there for your work. There is also an art community along the turquoise trail scenic byway (links Albuquerque with Santa Fe) with lots of small galleries. Just an additional idea. I know its a long ways from where you are but its also a HUGE art market and I bet your work would show quite well.


----------



## DonH

Thanks! It is a strange feeling to display art for the firs time. You are right about the Taos to Abq corridor, its an art Mecca. Some day, perhaps. Right now, the issue at hand is perfecting my craft. Herev is "Alamo Shadows" 9 x 12. Pastel on Bristol. (I am preferring this very smooth surface).


----------



## chanda95

DON! You have done it! This piece is amazing! Holy cow. I LOVE it. I think of all the pieces you have done this is my favorite. The lighting and depth and shadows - WOW. It has been awesome to see you progress to this level. This is truly a fantastic piece of work.


----------



## Blunder

I'm liking this one-










It's a good composition.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda and Blunder! I guess the fear is when I outdo myself, can I ever come close to that level again. I'm trying to get to another level for a new gallery showing in June. (Can you believe it?) This next one took about 18 hrs, a new record for me. Had it about done and the fixative darkened it, so I swithed from realistic to impressionistic. One of the most outstanding places i ve ever seen, this is "Mesa Verde Impressions".


----------



## chanda95

Been to Mesa Verde more than once. Neat place! You did a great job with this piece as well.


----------



## Blunder

Don, do not fear "outdoing" yourself. It can't be done. Challenge yourself; don't be scared.


----------



## DLeeG

"After a Heavy Snow" is my favorite. The new technique works.


----------



## DonH

Thanks for the comments. Basically each painting I do is an experiment, in a long journey to get all of the elements in line to do this kind of work. Someday I hope to do this with a much better result . "Tending the Horses". 14 x 17


----------



## DonH

This marks 100 days since I statred drawing. "Alpine Majesty".


----------



## chanda95

Congrats Don! You have come a long way in a hundred days!


----------



## johnbriner

DonH said:


> This blog is where I will post landscapes of Western scenes. This one took 11 hrs, which beats my previous longest, the saddle, 5 hrs. I tried to work on light emphasis as well as style consistency. On 14 x 17. 60 lb sketch paper, this is "Valley Falls".


Hey, one of the best pastel painting I've seen! It's very beautiful. DonH, Hey man, you're very good! I like your works! I love to stare at them, Nice, very nice! Keep on posting your work!


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda! Johnbriner, that's a very high complement! Thank you! I'm presently getting five together for a new gallery showing.


----------



## gone south

Hi Don I'm new to this but I like your style and subject matter, Im just starting out in pastel, will look forward to your comments please. (when I do one).


----------



## Michael Graves

Don! This is great man! Looove your landscapes, very inspiring!


----------



## Mr Wilmington

Very nice this is the standard that I aspire tonreach


----------



## indianpainting

Yes Mr. Don ,

Do you even sell yr art pieces,
If not Try it will be sold at very high prices


----------



## TerryCurley

Beautiful work.


----------



## chanda95

Sure miss Don's daily posts.


----------

